# MartialTalk and the COVID-19 Pandemic



## MT Admin Team (Mar 25, 2020)

*ATTENTION ALL USERS:*

These are definitely tense, trying and challenging times, and participating in forums like Martial Talk is certainly a good way to stay connected to other people as well as share information with each other. However, in order to keep things friendly and make sure that this stays a place that we can relax, we have to remember the rules.

It's certainly difficult to discuss responses to the corona virus outbreak without discussing governments, as they are naturally the center of so much of the response. However, we can discuss the government response without getting into the politics of which party or which government is best. We all have the governments we've got; this isn't the time to argue about what might be or might have been. It makes as much sense as worrying about what color lifeboat is offered you when the ship is sinking... And when we discuss the government figures, let's avoid dismissive or insulting nicknames.

Treat each other with courtesy and respect. Everyone is under a lot of pressure, everyone is facing an unprecedented crisis, learning new ways to work and practice and train, so let's not add to the stress. Support each other; be the community we've seen this board be in the past. In the immortal words of Bill & Ted... "Be excellent to each other!"


----------

